# Alpine PXA-H701 w/ RUX C701 Controller



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

Check it out:

ALPINE PXA-H701 w/ RUX C701 Controller - eBay (item 220730851381 end time Feb-03-11 08:11:18 PST)

Unit is in technically working condition and has no problems. (See Video)

Lots of pictures ect. 

Comes with original cables to hook up the Controller with and controller mount for mounting it into a 1-din spot. 

PM me with any questions throw me an offer here and might pull it for you. 

YouTube - pxa701


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

where was this a couple of days ago??? dang


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

The pictures says H700 and C700, is that what you are selling?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Fully fuctional ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rofl.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> Fully fuctional ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! rofl.


THANK U LOL! Yeah I saw that this morning and as soon as i changed it I went to revise the listing on ebay and there was already bids on it hahah so I couldn't do anything.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

ugnlol said:


> The pictures says H700 and C700, is that what you are selling?


What you see in the picture is what you get. I might find the trim ring and throw it in if I can indeed find it.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

Askspot said:


> What you see in the picture is what you get. I might find the trim ring and throw it in if I can indeed find it.


I see i listed it with the technically wrong part number. I've just known it as the 701 for the past 5 years 0_o Apparently there is nothing different between the to from what I have read on another post. If I'm wrong I'm sure someone will let me know.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

Ok Apparently I have the H700 system the H700 came with the controller in the same package and the buttons are Green and Amber color. The H701 had software update to call up presets a little faster (I never saw the problem as I'm not switching back and forth all the time) it also has Blue button color instead of the green on the H700. It also had the controller as an option on the H701 vs. part of the package. (correct me if I'm wrong it was taken from another forum I saw it on.) 




Askspot said:


> Check it out:
> 
> ALPINE PXA-H701 w/ RUX C701 Controller - eBay (item 220730851381 end time Feb-03-11 08:11:18 PST)
> 
> ...


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

ugnlol said:


> The pictures says H700 and C700, is that what you are selling?


Yes sorry it is the 700 system that came as a whole.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I wish I had the money for this, but I only bid to my max and reserves not met! Oh well, GLFS.


----------



## ugnlol (Apr 14, 2010)

/facepalm.
Why bid now, when the auction ends in 6 days?


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

ugnlol said:


> /facepalm.
> Why bid now, when the auction ends in 6 days?


shush!!! :laugh:


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

pm me a price to end this now.


----------



## Askspot (May 22, 2009)

nismos14 said:


> pm me a price to end this now.


PM sent


----------

